
Did Hacker News Censor the Nancy Pelosi Story? - lando2319
I just saw a story that was at number 5 or so, it was a tweet showing Nancy pelosi&#x27;s husband recently bought call options for Amazon and Facebook.<p>I checked out the tweet, and then as soon as I was back on Hacker News it was gone, looks like it was flagged. Was it flagged for political purposes? I&#x27;ve seen countless stories on Hacker News with questionable claims, which are debated in the Hacker News thread, why is this any different?<p>Was it squashed for political reasons?
======
minimaxir
It was flagkilled:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18543614](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18543614)

It definitely falls more on the political side than the tech side.

~~~
ithilglin909
Really? I don't know that the story is especially important, but it seems like
plenty of other tech-related stories which are equally or more political or
business focused, don't get 'flagkilled'.

Frankly, I feel like people here are often a little too quick to flag anything
that they simple don't like, and it's annoying and kind of cheap.

